# Viper 5301 Problem



## Brutus87 (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently bought a Viper 5301 and I had it installed by Best Buy. It was working just fine but recently something happened. The remote still functions properly but it doesn't tell me when the vehicle turns on and when it does it flashes red and orange lights. It also does it when I lock or unlock it and it doesn't tell me when the system disengages after stepping on the brake. Usually the green lights will flicker and the remote would chime. Is there some way to reset the remote or do I have to take it back to Best Buy. It does work except for the flashing red and orange lights instead of the green. I have it installed in a 03 F150 5.4L V8


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Brutus87 said:


> I recently bought a Viper 5301 and I had it installed by Best Buy. It was working just fine but recently something happened. The remote still functions properly but it doesn't tell me when the vehicle turns on and when it does it flashes red and orange lights. It also does it when I lock or unlock it and it doesn't tell me when the system disengages after stepping on the brake. Usually the green lights will flicker and the remote would chime. Is there some way to reset the remote or do I have to take it back to Best Buy. It does work except for the flashing red and orange lights instead of the green. I have it installed in a 03 F150 5.4L V8


 You will probably need a new remote control, though you can try to replace the battery. You can find the VIPER link in my signature to contact them directly.


----------



## Brutus87 (Dec 29, 2009)

If I get a new remote will I have to get it re-programed and do I have to get both replaced or just the two way remote.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Brutus87 said:


> If I get a new remote will I have to get it re-programed and do I have to get both replaced or just the two way remote.


 Just the one that's not work will have to be replaced, you will need to have them program it in the system. If you purchase it through online they may give you the instructions for it, or you'll have to go to the local shop to have it done.


----------

